

Ever go to YC and then release two new products? - LisaQFetterman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/nomiku-tender-app/

======
LisaQFetterman
We're Nomiku and we entered YC has a hardware startup (we made the first ever
home sous vide immersion circulator for sous vide, funded by Kickstarter) and
now as we're approaching demo day we launched two new products on TechCrunch.
One is a meat delivery program where we partnered with BiRite. The other,
perhaps more insane one is an app called Tender(heh) which is a database for
our communities' sous vide recipes. We got really tired of searching Google
each time we needed a time and temp for something.

My husband and co-founder Abe was all like, let's go to YC, it'll be good for
our company!

Now I feel like I'm running three companies. Is there a record for most
products released by a startup out of YC?

